# Detetor de Trovoada / Detetor de Nevoeiro



## Rui Moreira (2 Out 2020 às 23:41)

Bom noite a todos!

Recentemente ingressei numa obra na Argélia, a ver com portagens, onde é necessário a instalação de dois equipamentos para integração no Sistema de gestão técnica centralizada. É necessário um detetor de trovoada e um detetor de nevoeiro.

Sendo este tipo de equipamento pouco comum, precisava de ajuda sobre as marcas/empresas que fornecem este tipo de equipamento.

Alguém que me consiga ajudar?!?!?

Cumprimentos


----------

